# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Xenon

## HugoFilipe

Nestes momentos de pausas no trabalho  :Xmascheers:   pensa-se em tudo em nada ao mesmo tempo, então a minha questão é a seguinte:

Sondei o carro  :HaEbouriffe:   e armado em técnico  :SbSourire2:  tive a ver o sistema de iluminação xenon, como funciona, a luminosidade branca/azul que emite, e a sua intensidade... etc etc.

Seria uma opção para a iluminação dos nossos aquarios?

Poderemos nós no futuro ter um farol no aquarios?  :yb624:  


Boas entradas para todos os aquaristas.  :SbOk5:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Acho que existem lampadas de xenon com 10000K...

Entramos na era do tunning!!!  :SbSourire19:   :SbLangue17:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É uma possibilidade...ainda em desenvolvimento...terá a vantagem de produzir menos temperatura, durar muito mais e consumir muito menos, mas não confundir lâmpadas com gás xenon e lâmpadas de Xenon de elevada intensidade de descarga, HDI (High Intensity Discharge) que são as que de facto se usam nos farois dos automóveis e é dessas de que se fala aqui...será uma boa questão a colocar ao Sanjay Joshi, que é convidado do Reefforum e especialista de iluminação de sistemas de recife.

Tens aqui um artigo minimamente esclarecedor mas não conclusivo

What is Xenon (HID) Light?

Não ficarei surpreendido se for o futuro próximo....mais compactas, menos calor, mais intensidade luminosa, melhor temperatura de cor (eventualmente), menos consumo energético, mais duração...
que tal experimentares e contares como foi...mas primeiro vais ter de te informar bem sobre o que é a iluminação para recifes, o PAR (=Radiação Fotossintética Disponível), etc...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  


Hugo, já andei pensando nisto por aqui por além-mar, então saí a procura de especificações técnicas e realmente elas seriam-nos muito útil, não fosse o fato de não aguentariam muitos dias ligadas por mais de 6 ou 8 horas, de modo, não serem muito vantajosas em termos de gastos.

Mas que nos dá uma vontade colocá-las, isso dá!  :yb620:  

Feliz 2008

----------


## HugoFilipe

Claro que não vou virar os farois do carro para o aqua...até porque se ponho os máximos arrisco.me a encandear os peixotes e talvez haja uma acidente, no entanto as HID já se conseguem comprar em kit para instalação, de 4000k até os 20000k... será mesmo opção...ou deixo as boas compact mais as t8 por agora... é melhor...


Deixo aqui os supostos links para os kits:

http://www.gothidkit.com/?gclid=COiD...FQTmlAodB11MOg

http://gothidkit.com/index.php?main_...a8ecdcad100386

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Claro que não vou virar os farois do carro para o aqua...até porque se ponho os máximos arrisco.me a encandear os peixotes e talvez haja uma acidente, no entanto as HID já se conseguem comprar em kit para instalação, de 4000k até os 20000k... será mesmo opção...ou deixo as boas compact mais as t8 por agora... é melhor...


 :Olá: Viva
O melhor é que se experimente! Se não te sentes à vontade para tal, é compreensível e um direito que te assiste, fica-te sempre o mérito de teres levantado a questão :Palmas: , mas pelo menos indica onde e que referencias existem no mercado desde 14000K a 20000k (que serão as mais interessantes) que isso interessa-me, assim descreve aqui as referencias e preços que conheceres ou marcas, tudo o que nos permita (me permita) lá chegar e comprar sem ter de procurar em vão ou andar perguntar a pessoas que não fazem a mínima ideia do que é temperatura de cor, etc...Fico a aguardar. Obrigado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Em tempos fiz-me a mm pergunta, mas como este tipo de experimento não é de todo barato..... nunca cheguei mesmo a comprar material.

No entanto deixo aqui alguns links onde comprar o conjunto.

Leilão

Ebay USA

Ebay Uk

Lamp. Xénon 10k Pt


A maior parte destas lampadas são resistentes há água.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

É como disse anteriormente, não fosse o fator tempo de vida útil, tão pequenino (segundo informações do lojista e do auto-elétrico amigo), seria muito oportuno para nós, pois economizaríamos no gasto com energia e também ajudaríamos amenizar o aquecimento global e do nosso aquário, inclusive.

Pois por onde pesquisei, as lâmpadas eram importadas e em suas embalegens havia a informação de que eram de 14.000K, muito apropriado ao nosso uso, não me recordo a marca, mas sei que eram alemãs.

Vou retornar à loja para ver se ainda as encontro e se for possível tirarei uma foto, de qualidade baixa, via celular (telemóvel) e aqui postarei.

Ainda me falta a coragem para compra-las e testar quanto tempo durariam ligadas entre 6 ou 8 horas diárias, ou talvez até em maior período, visto que não aquecem como as que usamos, mas registro que isto ainda muito me atrai.

Feliz 2008

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

Ainda não fui a loja que mencionei antes, mas estava aprocura pela internet e achei este site http://www.tuningchip.com.br/xenon.html

Segundo a cotação cambial R$1,00 equivale a 2,5956

Feliz 2008

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O cambio é o contrário, 1 euro = 2.6 Reais

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> O cambio é o contrário, 1 euro = 2.6 Reais


 :EEK!:  De repente passar férias no Brasil ficou impossivel  :EEK!:  

Um abraço para esse lado do Atlantico  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Obrigado pela correção, quando escrevi já eram quase 2 horas da madrugada, realmente seria impossível, mas para nós aqui, seria muito bom  :yb624:   :yb663:  

Outro abraço para o além-mar.

Feliz 2008

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Tenho um nano de cerca 50 litros e vou experimentar uma lampada de xenon. 

Tenho um balastro e uma lampada _Tom da luz: 4300k(branco)_. Tenho uma amigo que vende desse material. Logo vou tirar fotos ao material e meto aqui.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Penso que uma lampada de 4300K não tem um espectro aceitavel para um aquário de água salgada. Esta lâmpadas terão um máximo de emissão no laranja...

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Penso que uma lampada de 4300K não tem um espectro aceitavel para um aquário de água salgada. Esta lâmpadas terão um máximo de emissão no laranja...


Filipe

No site onde pesquisei, cá no Brasil, estas lâmpadas vão de 4.300k a 12.000k, portanto, poder-se-ia optar por uma mais potente em termos de temperatura de cor.

http://www.tuningchip.com.br/xenon.html

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Por isso mesmo vou só experimentar e ele (meu amigo que vende esse material) so tinha em branco essa lampada. 

Como no nano so tenho agua e substrato vai dar para ver o que vai sair dali.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva :Olá:  




> ...Como no nano so tenho agua e substrato vai dar para ver o que vai sair dali.



Eu colocaria uma muda de qualquer coral duro dentro deste nano, desta forma poderias acompanhar o desenvolvimento deste coral e chegar a uma conclusão mais acertada.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Hoje experimentei uma lampada xenon de 12.000k. Têm um tom azulado mas quando meto por cima do aquario dá um aspecto amarelado. A lampada está montada num reflector hqi.

Logo tiro fotos e meto aqui. Não me pareceu muito viavel. Prefiro as minhas t5.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Hoje experimentei uma lampada xenon de 12.000k. Têm um tom azulado mas quando meto por cima do aquario dá um aspecto amarelado. A lampada está montada num reflector hqi.
> 
> Logo tiro fotos e meto aqui. Não me pareceu muito viavel. Prefiro as minhas t5.



por acaso experimentei colocar o telemóvel em cima do aqua com a lanterna ligada e fica um efeito espectácular...a luz é branca mas sobre o aqua fica  um espectro muito muito porreiro! ( o telemóvel é antigo até... )


a ver se quando tiver tempo tira um foto...



 :SbOk5:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Elas nao servem..  nao foram feitas para uso tão continuo quanto o fotoperiodo de nossos aquarios

Sua intensidade luminosa é comparavel a uma HQI, mas sua vida util estimada é 1/3 desta (algo em torno de duas mil horas), eu nao recomendaria o uso destas lampadas...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Elas nao servem..  nao foram feitas para uso tão continuo quanto o fotoperiodo de nossos aquarios
> 
> Sua intensidade luminosa é comparavel a uma HQI, mas sua vida util estimada é 1/3 desta (algo em torno de duas mil horas), eu nao recomendaria o uso destas lampadas...



Bem. Tendo em conta uma utilizaçao de 12h/dia da aproximadamente para 5/6 meses o que nao me parece tao mau assim.

Aproveito para dizer que ha uma loja perto de mim que vende kit's c duas lampadas a 175eur com oferta da instalaçao (no carro). Se houver alguem interessado posso investigar a temperatura de cor das lampadas e o tempo de vida delas. Ah! e se, por nao precisar de instalaçao, se ha desconto...


Abraços

----------


## CelsoBastos

não se esqueçam que a fonte de alimentação 12V para trabalhar com estas lampadas tem de ser bastante potente, acima dos 5Amperes, pelo que vos digo que não fica assim tão rentavel, para terem uma ideia comercializo uma fonte de 12V 5A e não são assim tão baratas. Colocar uma bateria de automovel não me parece muito interessante  :Coradoeolhos:  

Cumprimentos

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Eu liguei a uma bateria de carro que por sua vez está ligada a um carregador solar. Será que isto sem estar ligado a um alternador vai aguentar muito tempo?

Não sei da maquina para tirar fotos   :Frown:

----------


## Jose Amaral

boas, nos automoveis mais concretamente na mercedes benz o fabricante diz que uma lampada xenon ou bi-xenon tem um tempo de vida de aproximadamente 2000 horas... em tioria *pois doram mais mas nos automoveis ficam com um tom amarelo com a idade  :SbSourire21:  .

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas José Pedro.

Será possivel veres nas lampadas qual o consumo em Amperes que o fabricante coloca nas lampadas que tens?

Abraço

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

José Pedro?

----------


## CelsoBastos

João desculpa, foi sem intenção que troquei o nome!!!

Não leves a mal

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Não ha problema   :Smile: 

Agora não estou em casa mas mais logo ja te digo qualquer coisa. Tenho um carregador de baterias que já não uso e vou usar para ligar as lampadas. E gostava de arranjar um reflector porreiro para ver se aquilo funciona mesmo.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

Como vai a experiencia, Joao?

----------

